# BV 206 question on electrical outlets.



## Steve 1 RNFLDR (10 Jan 2019)

What sort of electrical outlets are present on the interior of the Canadian Army's BV206?  24V, but what sort of plug?  Any cigarette lighter ports?  Any in the rear, or just in the front cab?  Does it have a Cooking and Boiling Unit?  

I wouldn't imagine that it has any sort of electrical input other than the NATO standard slave receptacle, does it?  

Thanks,

Steve


----------

